# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  City of Light

## cassidain

A pretty cool collection of 360 degree panoramas of the City of Light
http://fromparis.com/panoramas_quick...1_west_pillar/

----------


## GramChop

Wow....very cool!  Thanks, Cass!

----------


## Jeanette

I agree...wow. Took me right back to one of my very favorite places.

----------

